# Lathes & shapers and no OSHA..



## joe d (Oct 28, 2010)

Somebody posted this site on another forum I read, thought lots here 
would appreciate it.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides/William_Doxford_and_Sons

Cheers, Joe


----------



## kcmillin (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow!

Kel


----------



## JackG (Oct 28, 2010)

I was facinated by the pre computer "CNC Machines" for duplicating parts.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 28, 2010)

Joe

Thanks for posting the link. Very informative. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Gordo (Oct 28, 2010)

That was way cool Thanks for posting. :bow:
Gordo


----------



## GOOFY063 (Oct 28, 2010)

very cool thanks
goofy


----------



## bentprop (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for that,amazing.And here I am faffing about with bits of 1/16th brass :big:


----------



## deadin (Oct 30, 2010)

Talk about getting into your work. ;D


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 31, 2010)

JackG  said:
			
		

> I was facinated by the pre computer "CNC Machines" for duplicating parts.



Called tracer machines a stylus is pusher around the pattern and machine reproduces the moves.You can see it in the oxy cutting out blanks.
I actually ran a tracer for some time back in my early years. Nothing this big though.The company I work for had several 3 spindle tracers and a couple 2 spindles.




I was fasanated by this website thanks for posting this Joe.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2010)

Great stuff Joe! :bow:

Would the fact that both Doc and I have both seen and operated tracer machines 
make them seem more recent, or would it just prove our age? scratch.gif

Rick


----------



## itowbig (Oct 31, 2010)

now that was way cool to see all that stuff. i was into how they where working the cranks really looked hard at those pic . thank you for posting this up. very good stuff there


----------



## robwilk (Oct 31, 2010)

th_confused0052 WOW that is some serious machining. Not a pair of safety glasses in sight. ;D
Rob.....


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you guys see the photo of the shrink fitting of the crank?

Talk about a hot job!


Dave


----------



## Bernd (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know Dave, but I don't see any heat source around to heat those webs. Plus that one guy seems to be awful close with his shirt sleeves rolled up.

Just guessing here, but it looks like they are pinned once assembled or maybe welded?

Bernd


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2010)

If you roll over the picture it says shrink fit ......maybe the person posting it got it wrong?

Dave


----------



## Lakc (Nov 2, 2010)

robwilk  said:
			
		

> th_confused0052 WOW that is some serious machining. Not a pair of safety glasses in sight. ;D
> Rob.....


There wasnt a pair of safety glasses ever made that would work on the crank web shaper chips. ;D


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 3, 2010)

I enjoyed that,it was great to see those guys making them little engines :big:Those were the days, when we used to make things.Sent the link to my Brother,he said it was the best bit of info I ever sent him so that's 2 people happy.
Don


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 3, 2010)

Lookit those big, beautiful Cincinnati shapers. Big beautiful everything! 
I've worked in two shops where we had what the other guys called tracers. We called them
pantograph flame cutters. Same difference I'm sure.
One shop I know of still uses ticker tape lathes, too.


----------



## kcmillin (Nov 3, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> One shop I know of still uses ticker tape lathes, too.



what is a ticker tape lathe?


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 3, 2010)

I ran a 30 hp 3 spindle ticker tape machine for the first couple years of my machine shop experience.
They were always a treat reader would get a speck of dirt and away it would go ripping through the part where it wasn't suppose to go.
I ran parts that weighed in at about 250lbs and when I was done machining on them they came off weighing just over 20lbs. Those were the days just let the chips fly!

After my 2 years on that machine I went into training for the tooling and proto type shop where I spent the majority of my time until about 7 years ago I went into cad design designing large (mostly) hydraulic fixtures most of them about 250 inches long with about 200 various clamps.

Anyway I enjoyed that link and have bookmarked it.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 3, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> One shop I know of still uses ticker tape lathes, too.



Marzak with Fanuc tape?

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 4, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> what is a ticker tape lathe?


Its paper tape with a series of holes ,punched using G code on a teleprinter,that a bank of probes used to locate in and open and close contacts ,that in turn through a series of contactors moved the machine surfaces.Used to run 3 drilling machines thus equiped.Sounded like a telephone exchange,in fact a lot of the contactor were ex telephone exchange.We bought the machines at auctions and I had to learn the hard way.
Don


----------

